# Dar-es-Salaam: Haven Of Peace.



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

The City of Dar es Salaam (Arabic: دار السلام‎ Dār as-Salām , literally "The abode of peace/ Haven of Peace"), formerly Mzizima, is Tanzania's largest and richest city, serving as a regionally important economic centre. The city is located within the Dar es Salaam Region, an administrative province within Tanzania, and consists of three local government areas or administrative districts: northern Kinondoni, central Ilala, and southern Temeke. The Dar es Salaam Region had a population of 4,364,541 as of the official 2012 census.
Though Dar es Salaam lost its official status as capital city to Dodoma in 1974 , it remains the locus of the permanent central government bureaucracy, continuing to serve as the capital of the surrounding eponymous region.

Located on a deep natural harbour on the Indian Ocean, it is the hub of the Tanzanian transportation system as all of the country's main railways and several of its highways originate in or near the city.​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/651e2c50jw1e3xgyttk5fj20m80et423_zpsf567d8f7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/651e2c50jw1e3xgz05t1jj20m80et0w4_zps596d24bd.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/651e2c50jw1e3xgy7kez6j20m80ettby_zps20f8daa7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8247/8524340474_2a4ba67591_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8525/8523228535_b8babc7a87_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Dar es Salaam( Dar) beaches:*









http://photos.ayearinmotion.com/Africa/Tanzania/Zanzibar-Ferry/i-XBQZHDT/0/L/IMG_7492-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://ianh.smugmug.com/Safari/Post-Safari-Zanzibar-Dar-es/i-2KKk4mT/0/L/Zanzibar - 165-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://ianh.smugmug.com/Safari/Post-Safari-Zanzibar-Dar-es/i-csMXbTF/0/L/Zanzibar - 164-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8390/8650646739_e1739490bf_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/672A547D540D1_zps97958f19.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8388/8652111951_2d9a6006c7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8099/8653206448_f2b0935712_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/QQ56FE724720130521114013_zpse490251a.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/QQ56FE724720130521113942_zpsf9f0cad7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/QQ56FE724720130521114202_zpse1f7e63a.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3717/8865829906_09b0315e5c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/IMG_8018_zps169b0a11.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/IMG_8023_zpsd1bd171f.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg509/e_nil/599068_10152250401915004_1001150207_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/2_zps0e949656.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/ab03bdaed96811e2810822000aaa09c2_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/307d7f6adcb611e299e022000a1fb043_7_zpsb1e85824.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/4d3dd05edd9811e2b3d922000a9f309f_7_zps6c3d3f0c.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...m_at_dawn.jpg/800px-Dar_es_salaam_at_dawn.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--3mrfYzkx6A/UL5L_cbIefI/AAAAAAADvU0/2IPkqMGFcfU/s1600/dar1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wz4WHcCZ0u4/UjQJIb3AJtI/AAAAAAAEuPQ/lnDMwNuNDm0/s1600/GOPR0023.jpg


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I did not know, thanx!!!!..:hmm:..:dunno:..:?..kay:kay:


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 VG media Inc 的 Panorama_view_dar_city​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/3be8fe10040211e3bc2722000a1faee5_7.jpg









http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/b61f1ad2fe6e11e2850422000a1f9a85_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/2b1f58bac16111e2902022000a1ddbd3_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/c016be609bdf11e2afd722000a1f98d6_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/8dbcacd88c6f11e283e322000aa8200d_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/33d87b90d67d11e286a922000a1fb703_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/7dd976bcd35e11e2a55d22000a1fbcd5_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BWVLPrs0ec4/UhXS6zdrY2I/AAAAAAAAbFk/v75dbhFSImw/s1600/1+(6).jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/IMG_0873_zps5e6c4348.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage10.s3.amazonaws.com/be67d1a40d8011e3ba2d22000a1f97cd_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/4e18286a032411e38c0f22000ae80389_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/IMG-20130822-00318_zps22cff86b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/...c-5fae-468a-85fc-f29c4aa06c73_zps7ab46092.jpg


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Great pics of Dar! Keep them coming. :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Vakai :cheers::cheers:

The Oasis misses you btw, dont tell me you got tired of that place!!? haha


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 EU Naval Force Media and Public Information Office 的 Brigadier General Abdullah Mwemjudi on board FS Guépratte in Dar-es-Salaam port


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Tanzania Dar es Salaam by Dexter Saint, on Flickr


Tanzania Dar es Salaam by Dexter Saint, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*August 2012*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliedewilde/8022402274/in/photostream/


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/6251dc904b6d11e3a68a125a695d4d27_8.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/ff1f016a4b9a11e3a629127abf4949d6_8.jpg









http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/97aa038e4c4b11e39e3f120abdccd260_8.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/ad2353704c6c11e3b74912d60ed3d90a_8.jpg









http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/0259751c4c7811e3b89c1203f21acad2_8.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/923041_456768691072708_820829946_n_zpsa097f05f.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/249015_456768374406073_1044264539_n_zps68028b39.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/247680_456768221072755_1792968645_n_zps2e04eca6.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/945888_456768767739367_808539794_n_zps7b4b95b1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/248158_456768427739401_1628557025_n_zps72b3825c.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/922768_456768264406084_1018516588_n_zps2cbf60e8.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7767258498_19b9c9ae40_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/7928906254_7c94bea62f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/7928740872_9b47257ca5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8103073682_5fcaa9d172_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8103072988_987be609af_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8051/8103073166_7883c51f6a_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

IMG_20131117_092430cool1 by MasterChief92, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3800/10940035085_e2bfb8b12e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/8d0f7cb2f3a211e2bc4e22000aaa05b3_7.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i39.tinypic.com/b7b2ow.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-c8SXbcHmLdg/UJE3LPTtGwI/AAAAAAADjz8/-Wb5lxQ3Ah4/s1600/DSC00209.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7275/7757335232_251ee3f24b_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8431/7761083506_bc0a1011e1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4052/4460557970_9681a7fb6a_z.jpg?zz=1









http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd199/jaeson46/PICT1452.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6501745401_71b158b775_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/6969714395_1bb6b3bfcc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6013/5940254304_7da1539d03_b.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1089/1267902557_972002704d_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3079/3202520932_5695195db9_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/142/401792632_389a4e532e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7043/6803449210_d093ea7241_b.jpg









http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp115/jontymorgan/Tanzania/Dar es Salaam/P1010313.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://broughton.smugmug.com/Vacation/Tanzania-2006/IMG0484/78934300_JjAz3-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j137/s22356429/Tanzania 2006/P6120035.jpg









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/alkepner/Tanzania 2007/DSC_0076-2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/alkepner/Tanzania 2007/DSC_0092-2.jpg









http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg509/e_nil/Dar20es20Salaam202010052420033small1024x768.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk33/jrm625/IMG_0245.jpg









http://i416.photobucket.com/albums/...ica trip 0808/TriptoAfricaAugust2008006-1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww78/JeyKey172/7777.jpg











http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm238/efiark/Dar Es Salaam/P1010556.jpg

very old photos ^^


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f278/razzaub/6.jpg









http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa403/heatherkrenz/IMG_2316.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af87/rubaschow/Afrika 2009/DK_20091011_1100310.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af87/rubaschow/Afrika 2009/DK_20091011_1100319.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y1...ents/2006 Tanzania/1 Dar Es Salaam/001Dar.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums..._Dar_es_Salaam_20100525_010Small1024x768a.jpg









http://www.wampy.com/Photography/Africa-Trip/Dar-es-Salaam/i-srkcKQC/0/L/DarNewAfricaHotel-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://karls.smugmug.com/Travel/200...Dar-es-Salaam-sunset/269037793_U7KRE-XL-1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://imagesbyulrich.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/i-2F4PvCQ/0/O/StJosephCathedral_3771.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jshillesland.smugmug.com/Tan...-Saalam-001-View-from/1149107207_v2shE-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jshillesland.smugmug.com/Tan...-Saalam-002-View-from/1149107330_txmaw-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jshillesland.smugmug.com/Tan...-Saalam-003-View-from/1149107472_JgiTd-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-DdCQQKf/0/XL/IMG_1278-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-QNChtpC/0/XL/IMG_1279-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-5G4swp7/0/XL/IMG_1280-XL.jpg









http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-W5JxNZf/0/XL/IMG_1286-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-xF3PVkq/0/XL/IMG_1287-XL.jpg









http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-2VspJq5/0/XL/IMG_0121-XL.jpg









http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-QhNncnn/0/XL/IMG_0123-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-6PRBxSs/0/XL/IMG_1581-XL.jpg









http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-hf2qQH5/0/XL/IMG_1560-XL.jpg









http://kgchc24.smugmug.com/Deployments/Tanzania/Dar-es-Salaam/i-knXrXzq/0/XL/IMG_0133-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-rHXF6TW/0/XL/IMGP8673-XL.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-KLtcp7n/0/XL/IMGP8672-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-XJL2cn3/0/XL/IMGP8677-XL.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-5jK9HhH/0/XL/IMGP8845-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-W7cMHtv/0/XL/IMGP8846-XL.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-jKJM7qD/0/X2/IMGP8849-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-q4p6zRB/0/XL/IMGP8850-XL.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-PztqX2Z/0/X2/IMGP8852-X2.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-XvW8QWC/0/XL/IMGP8854-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-NpFbvsp/0/XL/IMGP8856-XL.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-2TKLpmv/0/X2/IMGP8867-X2.jpg









http://krumpster.smugmug.com/Travel/Dar-es-Salaam-Tanzania/i-ZXbkHCQ/0/X2/IMGP8865-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8106012584_3bf185b174_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8105997073_6758e4b9f9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/672A547D540D-1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8200/8248697081_797ea33719_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/7306648332_37fde917e0_b_zps9dbd96c2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/IMG_4173_zps86852641.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8221/8332527814_9c9d14d783_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8331471837_3f6775afa2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8218/8331474585_30ba0bec7d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.wavuti.com/uploads/3/0/7/6/3076464/4294158_orig.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8084/8291237218_42981c34a6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/4953461236_af73491262_b_zps68f3284e.jpg









http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/672A547D540D_zps7037a53a.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://millardayo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/1116.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

colosseum hotel










http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/e3/aa/7c/hotel-picture.jpg









http://cdn.africatravelresource.com...1intro/01TCOL-IM1001-colosseum-hotel-1475.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/25de27626bea11e3bc2f1257a4670215_8.jpg










http://www.theofficeproviders.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Dar-es-Salaam.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/Photo0164.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/05/0f/2b/03/holiday-inn-dar-es-salaam.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/6e8d53aef20311e28d6622000a1fbc43_7.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/159/332510134_1aa4a3aaac_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice skyline photo of Dar-es-Salaam


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/6e8d53aef20311e28d6622000a1fbc43_7.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://macuti.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/dsc_0578.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3157/5842802579_9173cc4033_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/DSC08193.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/dar_es_salaam-wallpaper-1280x800_zps89102d52.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/QQ622A56FE20140103134205_zps8d51f6aa.png








http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a510/dussa1/QQ622A56FE20140103134111_zps55de2fb1.png


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1329.photobucket.com/albums/w555/Hugtanzania/Mobile Uploads/image_zps0b2447ef.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/2d6c9cdce8b111e2963b22000a1f9c8c_7.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*A VIEW FROM AKEMI REVOLVING RESTAURANT photo by HEFEMI on instagram#Discover255​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2416/2166565268_561c477a38_o.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.pixelbase.co.tz


*Site for MNF TOWER 32 X 2F *










*DAR TOWER U/C*



















*UHURU HEIGHTS*

















​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hyatt-Regency-Dar-es-Salaam-The-Kilimanjaro*











​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The New York Times has named Dar es Salaam among 52 places in the world to go in 2014.*



> *On the African coast, music thrives in a commercial capital.*


http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/01/10/travel/2014-places-to-go.html?_r=2



> The American daily newspaper, which founded and continuously published in New York City since September 18, 1851, writes:
> 
> *Tanzania may be best known for the snow-capped peaks of Mount Kilimanjaro and the game-packed plains of the Serengeti, but the real pulse of the country is found in its largest city, Dar es Salaam. An eclectic mix of music echoes through the beach clubs, open-air bars and nightclubs of this Indian Ocean coastal city. Old-school dance music competes with Swahili hip-hop and traditional drumming, all drawing from the city’s African, Indian and Arab influences. Add in the street food, the beaches and the fact that the year-old African low-cost carrier Fastjet uses Dar as its hub, and it’s easy to see that this commercial capital is more than a stopover on the way to Tanzania’s natural splendor. It is an African metropolis coming into its own*.


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aerial Dar Es Salaam


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/870fa76082b311e3b98b126fa4e6a4fb_8.jpg








http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/732d407c82b311e391b30e20675b57af_8.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

VIVA TOWERS, DAR ES SALAAM









http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/cd3798184d0e11e3880c124607064fb8_8.jpg









http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/760814e6828311e3a591125a4e142759_8.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/f3435aaa82a711e383dc1219137b9e09_8.jpg










http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/a3830aec1c4011e3b0b61231390e4476_7.jpg









http://distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/6d666e3e1ebd11e3831222000a9e08e7_7.jpg









http://distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/028d9f44209111e3a97322000a1fb158_7.jpg


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

>


Pedestrianize this street, add landscaping and maybe bury the overhead wires and you'd have quite a nice shopping street mall!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-p2EB9CQ1Nd8/UvdQKBY4XII/AAAAAAAFL6c/AeCa1ogEZwQ/s1200/IMG_0037.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM*​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Coral Beach*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2224/2542362215_da719c1f4d_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2231/2543190500_29ef5191c0_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3063/2542371843_6d2abfd370_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2172/2543191550_b87b844eb1_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3087/2543181684_70bf41d702_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2154/2543138904_5c86501970_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4042/4573924481_c72f64b836_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3356/4574572016_34da3fcc4a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1200/4598747880_961e6a1e4b_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3654/4598127669_064e32de52_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4021/4361572109_089a95aa72_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4060/4361522089_807aa0512a_b.jpg


----------



## NewComer98 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice Job Raindrops, Excellent job Getting this thread going


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks and thanks to Kiligoland and Benjamin Eli too.

Getting Dar's pictures aint an easy job online.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3437/3856112980_1ef0beb192_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2256/2229190519_1c0cab40ea_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4143/4793741049_b12deb2751_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Cape Town Fish Market;( DAR ES SALAAM TANZANIA)​*





> *Cape Town Fish Market, South Africa's premier seafood restaurant, brings a fresh taste of South Africa to Tanzania.*The menu offers a wonderful combination of both South African and Japanese dishes. There's the old favourite fish and chips, grilled prawns, the delectable salmon teriyaki and a wide variety of sushi to choose from. The seafood platters come highly recommended.
> 
> *For those who aren’t that partial to seafood, there is also a choice of meat and poultry as well as a number of vegetarian dishes. Children are also catered for*.
> 
> ...


*PHOTO GALLERY*
http://www.ctfm.co.tz/gallery/

























​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

some pictures below are old..









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-bdxT9Rw/6/X3/2246-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-MRcdDK9/6/X3/2245-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-vTrZDwW/7/X3/2244-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-SKPQ99C/7/X3/2243-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-vTz6bBR/7/X3/2242-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-BWnbWS5/6/X3/2227-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-7NHGZLM/6/X3/2226-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-JC5dPsb/7/X3/2225-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-xfJdJFB/7/X3/2224-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-fz77PvM/7/X3/2223-X3.jpg









http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0610-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-tStN7wR/6/X3/2222-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0707-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-P8592vK/5/X2/2397-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0707-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-cLcXbwg/6/X3/2387-X3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0707-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-d7JtbJj/6/X2/2383-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://stubzi.smugmug.com/WorkTravel/2012/0707-Dar-Es-Salaam/i-SxpxbPh/6/X2/2374-X2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://s1.yimg.com/sj/2838/12240809985_5f5f577fd8_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.cnbcafrica.com/media/17782040/tanzania_final.jpg









http://idata.over-blog.com/2/32/00/87/Tansania/Dar-es-Salaam---16.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Q9Mcgw-53jw/UxQCXF4nSGI/AAAAAAAFQqs/Mf5aAhyKhsY/s1600/IMG_2634.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-synicBhWyTw/UUXZwsmfCNI/AAAAAAAAAJo/MA50hYGmv7U/s1600/kfc.jpg








http://www.a1outdoor.co.tz/images/streetfurniture/3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

some old pics:









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7349/9087833066_09b9f993a5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5454/9085633979_7f7dc202c8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3012/3028558944_bc1cf8366b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5086/5346706263_3950441d93_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1061/1468814497_3b46221da5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1214/1469716480_087e8c2a71_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3505/4025207599_07456b0d9a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6467342467_ae98527157_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6467307987_4c084d3c9b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6426054825_8d08e4dda6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3193/2393620256_2348025e47_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2311/2125468336_19e12a532f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2845/9087845572_ef280c3287_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5086/5346706263_3950441d93_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5209/5231304491_40ea037756_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2721/4113425135_2b3ab4191b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6044/6426052699_03c24803b7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/42/106832465_63452e7165_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2395/2124699763_cde6a7762e_b.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*LEVEL 8 @ THE KILIMANJARO DAR ES SALAAM*




























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/4a5629a0a6ff11e3a3d012ec3e365c79_8.jpg








http://distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/05519ef8a1f411e3be1f12cffdb4f23e_8.jpg








http://distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/05519ef8a1f411e3be1f12cffdb4f23e_8.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/158/381819497_8d659746be_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8501/8290346427_9c382fa031_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8084/8290177653_9c4c06038a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8211/8290346659_0102eb09d0_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8074/8291236706_88a8fedbdf_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/187/381749536_fc1566a478_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/147/381816297_f23c87d967_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/136/381816070_77829d7a32_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/147/381819069_6b9b2c5ae4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/154/381819821_91bf615d52_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/151/381820013_db8c9b9435_b.jpg


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

This city is exotic yet beautiful kay:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

very beautiful city but its mean home or abode of peace not haven of peace


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/3f4cc68ca55011e3bff4127d1946dee0_8.jpg​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

hqho1671 said:


> very beautiful city but its mean home or abode of peace not haven of peace


:cheers:

I have seen many translations which have it as haven of peace.


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

^^

believe me I am Arab 

Dar دار mean home & Al-jannah الجنة mean haven


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## soymochaccino (Mar 29, 2012)

hqho1671 said:


> ^^
> 
> believe me I am Arab
> 
> Dar دار mean home & Al-jannah الجنة mean haven


I think you're confusing *Haven* (a place of safety/refuge) with *Heaven* (paradise above the sky).


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Picha nzuri sana Benja 

Ohio Street noma.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/674/img2167u.jpg









http://m1.i.pbase.com/o4/93/329493/1/63395601.6UkeBKcl.DarApr06168.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_0PA_oM-KAZ0/R2oPd5S2eHI/AAAAAAAAA14/PdopPWxTYNs/s640/DSC03533.JPG









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/27082822.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

samora avenue up there


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/visualsnapphotography





















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of Dar  :cheers: :banana:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.archidatum.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/dar.zanaki.1000.demolished.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-31OQYtPLyHQ/TrMk8YMPIFI/AAAAAAAABsY/Bb_8g73z888/s640/zanaki+%281%29.JPG









http://www.archidatum.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/dar.turning-corner.jpg









http://www.visualphotos.com/photo/1...tecture_dar_es_salaam_tanzania_U75-666709.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/dar-1.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/9040451551_f375613ef8_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/9042673750_cb88d2d011_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2807/9040450307_2ceaf3f0e0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5512/9040449395_e72a415865_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2857/9042672434_a9e42722df_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5508/9042671018_28f4e9720b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/9042670110_07500dfb6d_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3707/9040447183_d895813249_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7283/9042323525_91f29a30bb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7380/9040446633_857b1807e9_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3709/9042668722_67a92132d2_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5442/9042668410_f76d98250e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2834/9040445251_7164bf9ddf_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7295/9040444063_93a965c658_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3757/9042661876_9e6c09e440_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/1-1.jpg









http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/14-4.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-GilZl_9CsHA/UCuZld5JApI/AAAAAAAAZSI/qW14vAIS-xw/s1600/3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/12521163453_1473e85cbf_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3695/12521533224_363bdcd671_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/24723502.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ruparelia House*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kariakoo​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pictures Benja


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/DSC01767L.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5056148381_923e67b588_b.jpg









http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/soaxx201137-07_300dpi.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/708274c0be1b11e3abc812aaa672add1_8.jpg









http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/70956614bdbe11e3832a127e3c4e7c0f_8.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1395990_10151801073931647_1304735498_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/934604_456768247739419_1026175251_n.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*REPOST* cause photobucket got busted !


----------



## Frockling (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.....0-9/1422442_257931884366945_1314641927_n.jpg









https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/l/t1.0-9/1888536_262240603936073_1057080648_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Photos by Kiligo..









https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1604631_262242210602579_809269548_n.jpg









https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1011245_257932624366871_1894914243_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Photos by Benjamin..









http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/f75a2c84b9d111e3b91112042e127dd5_8.jpg









http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/4f17559cba4411e3b98c0e4d1ad2c28d_8.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1238098746647.429497.685351646&type=1&theater













^^ *SITE FOR MZIZIMA TOWERS 35+33 FLS*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dar-es-Salaam :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


>


..................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> ​


..................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *VIVA TOWERS*


.............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3794/13940001155_f23500c8ac_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


>


...............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *DAR'S FISH EYE *


..............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> ^^ *SITE FOR MZIZIMA TOWERS 35+33 FLS*


................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Baron Shani said:


>


........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Baron Shani said:


>


...........


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Good job RD for keeping the thread alive :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mine​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mine...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mine..


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5507/14551458932_f53d7ac2d7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3850/14551467652_c84a8fb4ed_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14551464932_b6ea75e950_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5585/14365758169_891b7fe39f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3845/14549580241_38e913d7d7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3873/14550782984_091975811c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/14529916986_cc13a0bee5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kipepeo Beach:









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3842/14551400034_ccd2cb7191_b.jpg

NB: Dar es Salaam beaches are all for public use.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3877/14365947017_59407912f6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2940/14571783380_0a95a11480_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2934/14383663594_0965186a7e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

The following pictures are by Kiligoland:



kiligoland said:


> *MSIMBAZI STREET *
> 
> As you can see, all decorations on the roundabout are gone except the boat, which may also be moved soon to pave the way for BRT lanes, look closely in the background you will see work on* KARIAKOO TERMINAL (KAMATA)*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *MSIMBAZI STREET *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *MSIMBAZI STREET *


..............


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> today 8/16/206


.................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *more panoramas Dar es salaam 360*


.........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


> *more from msimbazi/narung'ombe street*


...........


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

kiligoland said:


>


.................


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

BenjaminEli said:


>


.......


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3918/14383688944_82b3540e74_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Near The Golf Course, Background









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1432644202_25d5c22d2afbd153d2317bf530473b46​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

By Kiligo:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice RD


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rain Drops said:


>



sweet one...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The PSPF Towers street view by kiligoland










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1431331950_fb1e57a8ccd9bc69a28cf3c88aad12d0*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Skyline*









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-k3cNvt4Am...UZsNO0LpkKw/s1600/2+Dar+es+Salaam+Skyline.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

v*Photo of Dar From kariakoo and upanga*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1433676514_cd1025e4c18edcf06c4a8d030519c32d











https://scontent-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=af43b79cf959737a3d43e86110976b29&oe=557F84A2


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Baron Shani said:


>


..


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

JustWatch said:


> :cheers:


thx jw


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Samora Avenue Shot at Night*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1438387381_1ff7bef150b3c8c4c5121db181164887​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dar Es Salaam 









http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae28/d96owino/20150212_144959_zpscjinukmz.jpg​
bigdreams ssc


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Pictures by Kiligo.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7648/16994284725_8d06c89d56_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8740/16808095259_6394786732_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8738/16808104749_5eaf842da7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8689/16806844700_4c0c8eb0ee_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8685/16783140188_83fa42f017_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8706/16929679236_7511807b55_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7653/16686920967_0052c65883_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8741/16893261311_35e9157161_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7633/16706836930_ea985d1ef3_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KIJITONYAMA*









































by kiligoland ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://dilemmaxdotnet.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/dar-es-salaam-tanzania-01.jpg


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of Kiligoland - Tanzania SSC


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

With all those projects coming , this City will change a lot! Can't Wait :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

:cheers:​


kizibo said:


> ​


Courtesy of Kizibo Tanzania SSC​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


:yes: :cheers1:


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

:cheers:​


kiligoland said:


> *Infrastructurally Messed Dar es salaam*.


_Courtesy of Kiligoland - Tanzania SSC_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

CBD vew from the peninsula.










Fire area near Mnazi Mmoja










The Bavarian styled colonial Church










part of CBD









​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*

Dar Rapid Bus Transport (BRT) System phase one in final stages. The middle lanes




















Ramada 5 Star Hotel, Kunduchi Dar es Salaam




































*​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

From Uhuru servirced apartments










The 3 Dar Giants view from the central train station










Uhuru Towers at night










Mzizima Towers working through the night!










Bibi titi road from Mnazi Mmoja.










Buguruni area,Ilala










​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Upanga area, Dar es Salaam








*


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Dar at night










copyright: Aliakber Kassam











From Manzese rooftop .By KILIGO

Looking at Kijitonyama











UPANGA 










DOWNTOWN







































​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

kiligoland said:


> *FROM UPANGA WEST*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


__________:banana:__________​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

kizibo said:


> Kunduchi Aerial shot


This city is very beautiful ! :yes:

__________:banana:__________


​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*The view from Kariakoo*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

\
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CH4dq93WgAA2bDH.jpg:large


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice, really beautiful skyline with greenary


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kiligoland said:


> ​


:cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

source 2​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll199/weggoro92/20150815_100130_HDR_zpsbhrwnqcy.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=f3e40e1afab1eee97fef367b371af905&oe=5666AF02


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=bec2ae2d2da10a5504f6de6a923c8f9e&oe=5663E123


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=fe4880d57f97834ca46b6731bf6995f6&oe=56716FC8


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5602/15373878608_59f5212132_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5688/21049392440_bc2a8fc51c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/762/20556924324_5a10ee7a34_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5697/21153366436_bf918a8128_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/637/21153364366_7d2406784c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5683/20991484710_8e2decaae0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/629/21169326712_4044a1d26c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/630/21153356166_271c46ca40_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/619/20991481800_abcfe405fc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5710/20991678598_8bc7cc117b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/720/20992782909_70af99f002_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/728/21187440871_9884d193ef_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5727/21179619505_c801351e8c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/599/20558452903_349cc8e336_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5650/21187404381_5155574fd1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/578/21153263386_736012943a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/600/20439772073_2e5877639c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5664/20719841431_0376d42f72_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/664/20703720802_20ebdb1aff_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5831/20525003728_f75626c9de_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5701/20524994260_5f4758dd7a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/588/20090424424_0b96c08f17_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5646/20525002288_4d66e5f622_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/716/20092056093_0fa215f651_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/640/20719837131_7b980f8417_b.jpg


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Rain Drops said:


> https://farm1.staticflickr.com/600/20439772073_2e5877639c_b.jpg


:master:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5652/20525000098_54ebcc8a21_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5633/20575267001_2ebd6e0dae_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/259/19419455724_d2b30e4811_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/364/20042073995_5397681f49_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/448/20042070815_280bcdc56b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/371/19854065830_36392956d5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/308/19419343734_773cfbcc2d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/459/20015706736_b64c6dc2c4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/472/19420995753_ae19b82ea0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/292/19853850078_81f9106540_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/478/20041926475_beb036b6ea_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/431/19420915733_445c55f8ee_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3751/19419221954_cecd5ee58e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/281/20015564536_bb3ae862c3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/386/19420836413_df20199f6b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3695/20034006242_2825b6dae2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/536/19855119109_d763c9933c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/325/19419113874_f31e892f43_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/486/19855093999_79e77a0a51_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/343/20041897005_f0df3e912f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/447/19853909390_e0c65e25f9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/267/20015621546_0a5ef353b7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/431/19420915733_445c55f8ee_b.jpg


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Kariakoo :master:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

BenjaminEli said:


> ​



Nice skyline and interesting city.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

:cheers: Please do visit more.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Pictures by Kiligoland.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1453093624_166c63605dd041b7662e35d8dc8373a6


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1453455228_9406ac6fe24007862c491029365a7967


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1451661006_d136141f48da493c4adf9b4c2907bd58


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1452762594_cd3698c1287eb581df4a66c8e3e418dc


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1452703559_c58e436ca54532c71975dca09256f5a1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1451856851_a0e8f62f72b5b98258646154c484c4c8


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=1b238231a493098cc405d64cd794a4f8&oe=568540EC


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1453045876_e0279f8df11ff10b0fbdf4b98a41b3a2


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=6992076edf3ac64767458aeb46caa497&oe=56D28615


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=97432d8def1eca564d49e84ff01e051e&oe=5686C161


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=069801e3a840aeb93a9d1f6710b8d5af&oe=569FBC71


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1451991924_b8f02028c201778d6ccf60abd66d1b89


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1452722364_01f15d8471f5fa5dc502176c8b9b4e52


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1453045876_e0279f8df11ff10b0fbdf4b98a41b3a2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Dar-es-Salaam :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks. Do visit more


----------

